# HealthyPrepper's Fitness Journey Thread



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys, HealthyPrepper here. I love fitness and exercise, so I figured it would be cool to start a thread documenting my journey to fitness. I'll put in new goals, diets, and lifts I do for particular days and if you want to follow along you can. My current goal is to look amazing for summer. It's cold here now and by June when it's warm, I want to be able to head outside and look good shirtless!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If that is your avatar of yourself, I’ve already put in about ten times more exercise than you have, I have only a finite number of heartbeats left, I’m not wasting them on deliberate exercise when I receive enough through work.....I used to go shirtless, but paying the price now, look cool now, pay later.......


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

rstanek said:


> If that is your avatar of yourself, I've already put in about ten times more exercise than you have, I have only a finite number of heartbeats left, I'm not wasting them on deliberate exercise when I receive enough through work.....I used to go shirtless, but paying the price now, look cool now, pay later.......


No worries, I wear sunscreen!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Too shy to go to a gun range but the healthyprepper wants to now run around shirtless?
Prepping for a shirtless, shy summer with kale in the freezer while trying to figure the law!
Good times!
Prepper. Sure. :vs_laugh:


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Wow! Too shy to go to a gun range but the healthyprepper wants to now run around shirtless?
> Prepping for a shirtless, shy summer with kale in the freezer while trying to figure the law!
> Good times!
> Prepper. Sure. :vs_laugh:


I look pretty good shirtless, but I didn't say be shirtless in public. I meant more in the backyard enjoying the sun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> I look pretty good shirtless, but I didn't say be shirtless in public. I meant more in the backyard enjoying the sun.


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't go shirtless on the farm. Stampedes the livestock...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You guys can't help yourselves, can you?

This troll's gonna get nice and fat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You guys can't help yourselves, can you?
> 
> This troll's gonna get nice and fat.


 Everybody needs a hobby & my money is on he's already there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You guys can't help yourselves, can you?
> 
> This troll's gonna get nice and fat.


I know; we need to tighten up. 
We can't help it. The Frozen Kale Prepper is entertaining us. 
I'm wondering what is keeping @hawgrider.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@hawgrider is scared of the new guy.

Waiting....waiting.....any minute now......


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

healthyprepper said:


> Hey guys, HealthyPrepper here. I love fitness and exercise, so I figured it would be cool to start a thread documenting my journey to fitness. I'll put in new goals, diets, and lifts I do for particular days and if you want to follow along you can. My current goal is to look amazing for summer. It's cold here now and by June when it's warm, I want to be able to head outside and look good shirtless!


Looking good for the warm weather is SUPER important to me. Though to be honest I could definitely use some help with my routine so definitely looking forward to these posts. Maybe you could share some photos or video of your workouts? I am sure I'm am not the only one who would enjoy and learn from them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

This is my current routine healthyprepper what do you think? Is this enough once or twice a week to get me ready for singlet weather?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I quit worrying about impressing anyone with the way I look long ago.

I find it quite conceited.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

This guy is a troll 
Are the mods getting soft? 
Why is this troll still here? He’s not contributing anything.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> This guy is a troll
> Are the mods getting soft?
> Why is this troll still here? He's not contributing anything.


Neither does CNN, but I enjoyed watching it on election night!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a pleasant change from bashing JAMMITUPHIS6 and RJAMES.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

You guys know you want the healthyprepper video series. Just think about all of the information. Coloring your hair, fashion tips, best outfits for the apocalypse....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I assume, by fitness and exercise, you mean paying good money to go to a gym and doing whatever people do in gyms.

I never understood why people pay money to go to a gym and do physical labor that accomplishes nothing. It seems like a complete waste of time, energy and money to me unless one is training for a particular sport.

I have a better solution to your problem...

1 - Throw away your cell phone. It is making you into a retard anyway.

2 - Turn off your computer (except when it is paying your living expenses). Although I do allow myself a couple hours in the evening to "play" on the computer since it allows me to connect with other smart folks like me.

3 - Throw away your T.V. The Russians are infecting you with AIDS through it anyway and it will make your pecker shrivel up and fall off. How do I know this? Because I do not watch T.V. and I I still have a healthy pecker.

If you do those 3 things, plus quit paying good money to go to a gym, you are going to have a whole bunch of free time on your hands. If you direct that free time to actual productive physical enterprises, you will not only get into good physical shape but you will make the world a better place. Here are a few of my suggestions:

1 - Cut down a bunch of trees. Then cut and split them into firewood. Then go plant a couple hundred acres of corn, like my friend Smitty.

2 - String up 2 miles of pasture fencing like my good friend Slippy.

3 - Replace the transmission in an Apache attack helicopter like my old pal Denton. (On second thought, scratch that one. That requires intelligence and people die when you f$%& up.)

4 - Go over to Asscrackistan and kill a bunch of muslims like my good buddy OSFG.

5 - Build a house.

Pursuing any of the above mentioned enterprises not only makes you stronger physically, but they also increase you monetary net worth. (How does killing muslims increase your net worth? I'll pay you a bounty for every muslim left hand you bring back.)

Not only will these activities increase your net worth and make you physically stronger, you might also develop some calluses on your hands. You millennials may not know what a callous is, but is when you skin gets really tough from physical work, almost like leather. It means you will no longer get blisters from lifting a 10 pound bag of potatoes (or kale or whatever the hell it is you idiots eat now).

Kind Regards,

Your good ol' Uncle Inor


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> You guys know you want the healthyprepper video series. Just think about all of the information. Coloring your hair, fashion tips, best outfits for the apocalypse....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey! Great idea! They'd go good with the TGus City-Prepping for Dummies series! What more could anyone need? :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is great!



Inor said:


> I assume, by fitness and exercise, you mean paying good money to go to a gym and doing whatever people do in gyms.
> 
> I never understood why people pay money to go to a gym and do physical labor that accomplishes nothing. It seems like a complete waste of time, energy and money to me unless one is training for a particular sport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ilmostrog said:


> You guys know you want the healthyprepper video series. Just think about all of the information. Coloring your hair, fashion tips, best outfits for the apocalypse....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's the best tutu to wear when traipsing away from zombies....


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Denton said:


> What's the best tutu to wear when traipsing away from zombies....


Not only that but what is the best dance as you traipse? This may never get old

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If I take my shirt off the neighbor kids would run in total terror, they would be traumatized and I would have to pay for counseling, it’s just cheaper to leave it on. I learned something today, you need a good tan to survive in a apocalypse, I can call it a day now.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ilmostrog said:


> This is my current routine healthyprepper what do you think? Is this enough once or twice a week to get me ready for singlet weather?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That's who healthyprepper reminded me of. It was nagging the shit out of me. Thanks! :idea:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> Hey guys, HealthyPrepper here. I love fitness and exercise, *so I figured it would be cool to start a thread documenting my journey to fitness*. I'll put in new goals, diets, and lifts I do for particular days and if you want to follow along you can. My current goal is to look amazing for summer. It's cold here now and by June when it's warm, I want to be able to head outside and look good shirtless!


So far ....... following your documented journey to fitness has been a blast. Thanks for all the informative info! :vs_lol:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

God, I'd be afraid to be with him in a SHTF scenario.

The odor of the various hair gels and skin lotions would give our position away immediately....let alone attract mosquitoes.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Umm... you'll have to get off the couch in your mom's basement to actually BEGIN this "Journey"...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I would point out that Kale past picking time, dried makes good TP, just don't use the frozen stuff, could get sphincter burn. :vs_laugh:


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

ilmostrog said:


> Though to be honest I could definitely use some help with my routine so definitely looking forward to these posts. Maybe you could share some photos or video of your workouts? I am sure I'm am not the only one who would enjoy and learn from them.


Sure no problem. I'll throw a video or photo up later today of me doing some workouts, and i'll explain what i'm doing and why i'm doing it.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

healthyprepper said:


> Sure no problem. I'll throw a video or photo up later today of me doing some workouts, and i'll explain what i'm doing and why i'm doing it.


Super!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> Sure no problem. I'll throw a video or photo up later today of me doing some workouts, and i'll explain what i'm doing and why i'm doing it.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

healthyprepper said:


>


Super helpful. On the subject of manicures, do you prefer a clear gloss coat or do you go with color? I am starting to consider color albeit a masculine one, maybe something earth tone or a desaturated blush color maybe? If I have to go to ground (https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/go_to_ground ) I am thinking an earth tone would help me blend in but so boring! What are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know; we need to tighten up.
> We can't help it. The Frozen Kale Prepper is entertaining us.
> I'm wondering what is keeping @hawgrider.





Coastie dad said:


> @hawgrider is scared of the new guy.
> 
> Waiting....waiting.....any minute now......


I know hard to believe eh! Yeah been busy as hell haven't had time for fun lately.:vs_cry:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I know hard to believe eh! Yeah been busy as hell haven't had time for fun lately.:vs_cry:


Dang it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I know hard to believe eh! Yeah been busy as hell haven't had time for fun lately.:vs_cry:


You snooze .... you loose. Pick it up a little will ya Hawg!


----------

